# Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"



## Blacky92 (22. Oktober 2010)

*Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Hi, 
Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich hab hier 2 Rechner stehen einen Mit Win Xp und einen mit Win7

Der mit Win7 wird per W-Lan karte mit Internet versorgt, der mit Win XP hat kein Internet. Beide PCs sind mit nem Switch und 2 patchkabeln miteinander verbunden.

Jetzt meine Frage: 
Bei win Xp zu win xp ging das mal das andere PCs das Internet über den nutzen der bereits am Netz hängt, 

wie geht das mit Win7 und Xp?

Wäre echt klasse wenn mir jmd. ne Anleitung schreiben könnte^^


Danke an Alle!!!



Achso: Win XP ist ne Home Edition 32Bit und Win7 ne Ultimate 64bit


----------



## Blacky92 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Weis denn niemand wie das geht?-.-


----------



## robbe (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Doch, ich habs auch schon gemacht. Blöderweiße, komm ich erst morgen abend wieder an meinen Win 7 Rechner, weiß jetzt nicht mehr ausm Kopf, wie ichs gemacht hatte.


----------



## püschi (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Also im Netzwerk- und FREIGABEcenter gibt es die Möglichkeit die Internetverbindung für die Heimgruppe freizugeben


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

erstmal muss man ein heimnetzwerk erstellen ,dann kann man die freigaben regeln von win 7 aus. wichtig andersrum geht es nicht.


----------



## Blacky92 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Hi, 
also schon das mit der Heimnetzgruppe zum Win XP geht iwi nicht das geht zwar manchmal aber nachdem der Rechner runtergefahren ist ist es wieder ein "nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk">.<

@Robbe: kannste das wenn du wieder da bist dann bitte erklären wie dus gemacht hast?


----------



## robbe (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Das muss nicht zwingend eine Heimnetzgruppe sein. Meine Beiden Rechner sind per Crossover Kabel verbunden, das ist auch ein "nicht idendifiziertes Netzwerk" und trotzdem bekommen beide Internet.


----------



## Blacky92 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Das klingt schonmal positiv^^ weil das mit der Heimnetzgruppe ist iwi Blöd das will net so richtig wie ich das gern hätte-.-

Kannst du mir da morgen bitte die anleitung schreiben?


----------



## Kjyjan (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Also am besten verbindest du bede PC'S direkt (jedenfalls so das du den anderen sehen kannst) dann gehst du bei WIN 7 in das Netzwerk und Freigabecenter, und klickst auf die WLAN Verbindung die das INet hat. Dann öffnet sich ein Fenster und in dem Fenster klickst du auf Eigenschaften, ein weiteres Fenster öffnet sich, und dort gehst du auf Freigabe und machst einen Haken rein bei:"anderen Benutzer im Netztwerk gestatten ... die Internetverbindung zu verwenden" in das Zweite Feld musst du keinen Haken reinsetzen, meine Xbox kommt damit jeden falls nicht klar, wenn da ein Haken drin ist (beim 2. )


----------



## Blacky92 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Also Crossover Kabel hab ich schonmal keins...
Hab jetzt mal versucht das Patchkabel einfach direkt an die beiden Rechner zu stecken... erfolglos-.-


----------



## Blacky92 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Das blöde ist ja, dass ich nicht den Hauch einer Chance sehe Die Lan Verbindung als Heimnetzverbindung eintzstellen.
Die W-Lan verbindung kann ich umstellen, aber die Lan Verbindung eben nicht...Siehe Bild


----------



## Blacky92 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Also ich hab gestern den ganzen Tag an den PCs rumgewerkelt aber so richtig hats iwi nicht gefunzt.

@Robbe: kannste mal bitte schreiben wie dus gemacht hast, wäre echt klasse^^


----------



## robbe (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Also, ich habs eigentlich genauso wie Kjyjan gemacht. Ins Netzwerk Center gehen, dann auf die Wlan Verbindung klicken. Im nächsten Fenster auf "Eigenschaften" und dann bei "Freigabe" einen Haken bei "Anderen Benutzern im Netzwerk gestatten..." setzen.
Das müsste eigentlich gehen. Allerdings hats bei mir glaube erst nach nem Neustart funktioniert.


----------



## Blacky92 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

mhhh... also neugestartet habe ich schon öfters >.<
Ich denke das liegt daran weil der Rechner den XP rechner nicht als Heimnetzwerk anerkennt oder?

kann ich trotzdem den Switch dazwischen lassen oder geht das nicht?


----------



## robbe (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Bei mir wird es doch auch nicht als Heimnetzwerk erkannt. Allerdings hab ich halt keinen Switch sondern nen Crossoverkabel dazwischen.


----------



## Blacky92 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Aber eig. spielt das doch keine Rolle mehr weil der PC sich das selber festlegt (Patchkabel= Crossover mit vertauschten Anschlüssen\Kabeln?)


----------



## Blacky92 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Also der derzeitige Stand der Dinge ist folgender:
Die Rechner erkennen sich (Lan Verbindungen Aktiv) der Zugriff vom XP auf die Externe HDD vom Win 7 ist kein Problem ABER: der Win XP bekommt kein Internetsignal obwohl das Drahtlosnetzwerk freigegeben ist siehe Bild


----------



## Blacky92 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Ach kommt schon... keiner ne Idee?


----------



## noxXx (4. November 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

also meine wenigkeit hat auch das gleiche problem. bekomme inet von nem internet-stick (leider nur edge) und wollte über wlan das inet von meinem notebook an einen befreundeten pc mit wixp geben


----------



## robbe (4. November 2010)

*AW: Windows Xp und Win7 internet über win7 an Win xp "weitergeben"*

Und bei dir funktionieren unsere Tipps auch nicht?


----------

